# Car dealer premises architecture



## LaFoto (Sep 23, 2005)

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 23, 2005)

Who keeps coming to look at these without leaving a word, eh? EH?


----------



## EVPohovich (Sep 23, 2005)

I looked.....why the black boxes under photos?  I'd also think some more post processing would liven these up a lot.  Good shots all around though.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 23, 2005)

The black boxes... erm... are part of my frame ("stolen" from AIRIC's usual frames).
And erm... wellllllll, post processing in the sense of "really good and subtle Photoshop postprocessing" is not possible for lack of ... erm ... Photoshop.

But feel free to edit.


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 23, 2005)

Cool looking building with interesting angles. Nice capture and exposure on the last photo.

8 )


----------



## dmccarty10 (Sep 23, 2005)

That's a car dealer? You sure can tell you don't live in America!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, David, these parts of the entire car dealer's premises are the garages, where the cars and trucks get repaired. It is not the showroom.

To show you some more, here is an old nighttime photo (my very first nighttime photo ever!), I dug that one out because it shows the WHOLE showroom:






And here some details that I took at the same time as the garages (see above):











And some reflections of the Mercedes dealer in the shop windows of the Toyota dealer on the opposite side of the road:





_Here you see reflections of the garages from above_










_And the reflected showroom_


----------



## craig (Sep 24, 2005)

Knock out work!!! Generally I think you captured the quiet beauty of this place.


----------

